# Which 240GB SSD out of these?!



## GhorMaanas (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello!

need a 240GB SSD for my desktop, which has the mobo as Asus P8Z68 V-Pro, and cabinet is HAF-X. am getting an intel 520 for 4.5k (warranty till April 2017) from a forum, while i also see some other offerings online, like:

- kingston ssdnow uv400 (4.3k)
- kingston hyperx fury (4.4k)
- sandisk plus g25 (5k)

pls suggest which of these 4 will be better. budget is upto 4.5k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2016)

Go with Kingston SSDNow UV400 240GB @ 4.3k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2016)

intel 520 as in first gen ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 9, 2016)

i suppose so. the next iterations are 530 & 535 it looks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2016)

Why are you buying a first gen procy ? They had very bad heating problem. They must be Nehalem cores. Try to get hands on at least Sandybridge, best of the lot.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 10, 2016)

i think you confused it with processor; we were talking about SSD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> i think you confused it with processor; we were talking about SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2016)

Kingston HyperX Fury seems better than sandisk as per info i have read on net.Although a samsung 850 evo,though costlier,is better than both.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 15, 2016)

going for Samsung 750 evo (new)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 15, 2016)

Get bx100
Endurance for 750 Evo is just 32tb which is very low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 16, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Get bx100
> Endurance for 750 Evo is just 32tb which is very low
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks didnt know that. thats considerable. even though it exceeds my budget but looks like will buy that only now. also is faster than intel 520.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 16, 2016)

Best SSD 2016 - 134 Charts - UserBenchmar

Here are some benchmarks. Check the prices manually though as they do differ and try to avoid TLC flash memory.


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jul 29, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks didnt know that. thats considerable. even though it exceeds my budget but looks like will buy that only now. also is faster than intel 520.



Buy that 750 Evo. You won't need it last 20 years approx. There will be better SSD later.
Instead you should save the money to buy another better larger SSD after 10 years approx.
SSD price at that time will be same as HDD or may be less than that.

I bought 840 evo for Rs4550, but I wish there was this 750 evo when I bought.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2016)

The write speeds of 520 is quite low,  somewhere around 150-170mbps, something my external HDD 3.5' can achieve.  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

